# Leila is home yayyyy



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi everyone! I have been soo busy these last couple of weeks and havent had much time to post pictures or respond to other posts either. but things are finalyl starting to slow down now and i wanted to show off my new baby hehe  we made the 5 hour drive up to gainsville to get her. she was so good in the car and slept most of the way and when we got home she was a little nervous about her new brother and sister but quickly adjusted and fit right in with them. i have a bunch of pictures and i picked out some cute ones to post. enjoy! oh by the way she is 13 weeks now


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

*2*

unfortunately im not sure how to post more than one at time so i just reply and post them one at a time


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

*3*

3


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

she's a beauty =)


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Great pictures!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwwww she's so cute


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

shes really lovely , i love her colour :wave:


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

awwwwwwww..what a doll!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I LOVE LEILAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! :wave:


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

shes cute!!!! love her colours!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwww how precious!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

oh my gosh i love her, he coloring and markings are beautiful..what an angel


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

She's adorable! I love how one ear keeps flopping over. It's so great that she's fitting right in. Probably have the others wrapped around her little paw in no time at all. :lol: 

To post more than one pic, you just keep doing the same thing you would for one... after you attach the first pic, click on browse again, hit "Add Attachment," click on browse again, etc. You can do up to 3 at one time, then you have to go the Reply route, as you did. :wave:


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

What a cutie!


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

She's a little darling !!! :love5: Love her coloring. She doesn't seem to mind the camera at all ! Hope you post more photos.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

She is adorable!! And I loooove her name!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

what a cute little doll face!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

wonderful photos , she looks like a perfect angel


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

OMG! She's so cute it makes me want to cry!!! WOW! :shock:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm wondering HOW I missed this post!!! She is absolutely a doll... and not one bit camera shy, either!! I love her and I love her name!!!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

:shock: She is a little thing ain't she! I adore her to pieces. I am so happy for you. She looks worth the drive and then some!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG she is one cute chi! I'm in love with her!


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

What a cutie! She is so beautiful! I am so happy to hear she is fitting in just fine. What a lucky tiny girl to get such a great home with you!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

that is what you call a cutie pie


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

She is just so pretty! I love the color of her eyes!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful puppy with a beautiful name .


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

she's so gorgeous! what a pretty wee girl! and you chose the perfect name to match


----------



## mchelsea13 (Jul 20, 2005)

she's so perfect looking!!! :toothy4:


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Aww, she's so cute! She reminds me a bit of P-Nut, another Chi on this forum. Beautiful eyes & colouring, you're a lucky-duck! :wave:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

thank you for all your sweet replies!


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

shes really pretty


----------

